# Sticky  Paracord Color Combinations Thread - Please Post Colors Used, Not Just Pics!



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Everybody! (Hi Dr. Marn)

I though this would be a good idea. When I'm looking to do a project, I often times have a hard time deciding what colors will look best together because i dont have stock of every color sitting at home. I figured maybe some people feel the same. 

I'm thinking about a new project and havent really seen too many combinations in what I'm looking for, so it got me to thinking about this thread idea. 

How about we make a thread of different color combos with the specific names of each color used in the project, so we have an example of what they look like together? Also name the knot. I figure this could be a really good reference for what color combos look good, etc. 

Lets try not to post a ton of repeats, try to post unique color combos. (We don't need 8 pictures of coyote and black, or red and black or whatever)

I'll start!

Solomon Bar - OD Green and Coyote










Double Solomon Bar - Black Widow and Black (It gives juust a hint of red)

















2 strand square weave with "double" lanyard knot - Coyote and Black


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent idea Marn! This will be a sticky!

BTW, that LMF is slick. It was my favorite knife. I miss it dearly.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Get one. They are only like 65 from botach


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

got bored waiting for the woman to get home tonight.

Soloman Bar - Black and Urban Camo


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Black and Woodland Camo


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Snake Knot - Black and Cayote Tan


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Solomon Bar, but I pulled one side tighter to bring the "bumps" to the front. - "Desert Tan" and "Coyote Brown" (Not to be confused with coyote tan).


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

put some shoes on.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

No shoes in the house! Have to sweep every dang day if we wear shoes.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

View attachment 121


View attachment 122


View attachment 123


View attachment 124


View attachment 125


View attachment 126


View attachment 127


View attachment 128


View attachment 129


View attachment 130


View attachment 131


View attachment 132


View attachment 133


View attachment 134


View attachment 135


View attachment 136


View attachment 137


View attachment 138


View attachment 139


View attachment 140




Mil_HandF said:


> View attachment 141
> 
> 
> View attachment 142
> ...


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome. Can I ask a favor though?

1. Can we stick to projects that show two or more different colors together?

2. Can you list the knot (if applicable), and the specific colors that were used so it can be a reference for everybody?


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll take pics later. I've found that OD green and Red look pretty awesome together, White and Woodland Camo, of course Woodland Camo and OD or Coyote Tan. Pink camo and white. Black and white camo with zombie green look cool.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Gray and Purple - Solomon Bar


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Reflective OD, black, orange.

King cobra knot.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Here are some more


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

without the flash


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

here is a green and gold


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

here is a black and red


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

Forgive me if I fail at attaching photos again. Also I don't have complete projects to show but I did spend a while coming up with colors I like together.

http://www.midwestcord.com/image/cache/data/Paracord%20Hardware/sbinersandcombokits/Thanksgiving-228x228.jpg
Thanksgiving Theme - Moss and International Orange

http://www.midwestcord.com/image/cache/data/Paracord%20Hardware/sbinersandcombokits/Fall%20Forest-228x228.jpg
Fall Forest - Red Woodland Camo and Rust

http://www.midwestcord.com/image/cache/data/Paracord%20Hardware/sbinersandcombokits/Silver%20Bullet-228x228.jpg
Silver Bullet - Infection and Silver Grey

There are a lot of great color combos in this thread already!


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

This has become my favorite combo to wear.

Black, Dark Multi-Camo, and International Orange


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Raiders fan. Monster Cobra knot, black and grey.


----------



## g21redman (Nov 17, 2013)

******


----------



## g21redman (Nov 17, 2013)

******


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay. So....

Can we all PLEASE go back and list the knot and the colors used rather than just posting a bunch of pics? That is not helpful at all.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> Okay. So....
> 
> Can we all PLEASE go back and list the knot and the colors used rather than just posting a bunch of pics? That is not helpful at all.


 +1....


----------



## whale (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry! Everybody!
I can't speak English well.









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## whale (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry everybody!
I can not speak english well.










Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

whale said:


> Sorry everybody!
> I can not speak english well.
> View attachment 297
> 
> ...


Did you gut the paracord? It looks like you removed the inner strands.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

whale said:


> Sorry! Everybody!
> I can't speak English well.
> View attachment 296
> 
> ...


What's this design called?

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## whale (Feb 2, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Did you gut the paracord? It looks like you removed the inner strands.



Yes! I did.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## whale (Feb 2, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> What's this design called?
> 
> following RABBI Y'SHUA



I call it "thick cobra knot".
It just another kind of cobra knot.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> What's this design called?
> 
> following RABBI Y'SHUA


Looks like it's a cobra weave using gutted paracord for the dark color. The light color is three strands of gutted paracord going under and over each crossing of the cobra weave to give that checkerboard pattern.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

J-Will said:


> Raiders fan. Monster Cobra knot, black and grey.


I'm a huge fan of the shackle,I also use skull beads for the closers with the shackles

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> This has become my favorite combo to wear.
> 
> Black, Dark Multi-Camo, and International Orange


I love this combo!


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

Colonial Blue, Silver Gray, and Black. Shackle is rainbow anodized.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

badbox29 said:


> I love this combo!


I like this version even better than the cobra I did in those colors. The one in the pic has 4 core strands and mostly what I wear now is with 6 core strands so the orange stands out a little more.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Mar 13, 2014)

pink/green
blue/green
blue/pink
their not bracels. but i run a "buisness" like thing off fb and i make goat handles. but same concept. they were amazing color combos! the orange/green one of the 2nd pic. not sure what the knot is called i screwed up a different knot and started that one. i love the look.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Mar 13, 2014)

oh and purple/ black looks awesome for a cross


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> I like this version even better than the cobra I did in those colors. The one in the pic has 4 core strands and mostly what I wear now is with 6 core strands so the orange stands out a little more.


Nice! What weave is that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> pink/green
> blue/green
> blue/pink
> their not bracels. but i run a "buisness" like thing off fb and i make goat handles. but same concept. they were amazing color combos! the orange/green one of the 2nd pic. not sure what the knot is called i screwed up a different knot and started that one. i love the look.


Goat handles... Interesting. 
The orange/green is called a fishtail braid.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

TwinSpar said:


> I like this version even better than the cobra I did in those colors. The one in the pic has 4 core strands and mostly what I wear now is with 6 core strands so the orange stands out a little more.


That color combo reminds me of tire treads or tire tracks.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

badbox29 said:


> Nice! What weave is that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Paracord Forum mobile app


Sharks jawbone


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> Sharks jawbone


Impressive If I am interpreting that correctly, you built up the core in orange, then spliced and wove the other colors around it? I like the spacing on the shark jaw, too. Allows that orange to shine through!


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

badbox29 said:


> Impressive If I am interpreting that correctly, you built up the core in orange, then spliced and wove the other colors around it? I like the spacing on the shark jaw, too. Allows that orange to shine through!


Yup.... here's a link to a thread with a couple of pics on how I started it. http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f18/tri-color-shark-jawbone-bracelet-322/index2.html


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> That color combo reminds me of tire treads or tire tracks.


I like that weave a lot!

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, TwinSpar:-D 

Bamaboy, That's a sweet-looking skull! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

badbox29 said:


> Thanks, TwinSpar:-D
> 
> Bamaboy, That's a sweet-looking skull!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Paracord Forum mobile app


Thanks! you can get them @ THELANYARDZONE.COM,their called "super mega skulls"

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

Toxic green & grey :radioactive:


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Paracord-Crafters said:


> Toxic green & grey :radioactive:


Pretty cool!....

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Paracord-Crafters said:


> Toxic green & grey :radioactive:


That looks really good.


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> What's this design called?
> 
> following RABBI Y'SHUA



It is just the video how to add three colors to the basic Solomon


----------



## spencert (Jun 25, 2014)

One of my favorites is multicam and coyote tan


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to get some tan color soon. I just recently got a New Era hat and it would match perfectly.


----------



## crawcord165 (Jul 18, 2014)

desert camo and American flag. Support the troops


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

crawcord165 said:


> View attachment 838
> desert camo and American flag. Support the troops



Looks awesome!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Color combinations*

Looking at all the paracord pics here, online and everywhere else you see, it I've come to find that just about any color combination work and look awesome. Don't hesitate to throw colors together you might not think work because in the end they most likely do.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## spencert (Jun 25, 2014)

White and multicam


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

There are endless possibilities when combining paracord since it comes in a lot of different colors.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

OD and Neon Orange (No Name, I call is Aztec)
Black, Neon green and Neon Pink (Len's Original)
Black and OD (Turkshead Solomon bar)


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

*Red paracord*

Has anyone found a source for red 550 paracord? I mean blood red. I've tried Paracord Planet Imperial Red (too orangey), Crimson (too pinkish), and Scarlet (also too pinkish). Thanx in advance.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

You should try burgundy cord. It's probably the closest thing you will find to match blood. 

http://extremepara.com/paracord/550-paracord/550-paracord-100-solid-colors/550_100_USA_Burgundy


----------



## Bauran (Mar 2, 2015)

> View attachment 128
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this may be unreasonable to ask but could you walk us through how you did example 128, that one is exceptional, just...wow.

I'd love to try making one for my collection, I'f you'd be willing. And if not, no hard feeling, it's a true work of art and to even be able to see it made my day.

Truely you have talent.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nelson said:


> Has anyone found a source for red 550 paracord? I mean blood red. I've tried Paracord Planet Imperial Red (too orangey), Crimson (too pinkish), and Scarlet (also too pinkish). Thanx in advance.


I've tried the red before from Michael's. Since red is my favorite color this red was red.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I made this bracelet last summer to go with the shoes that matched the shirt and shorts. Colors are neon green and grey.


----------



## blackbelt38 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nelson said:


> Has anyone found a source for red 550 paracord? I mean blood red. I've tried Paracord Planet Imperial Red (too orangey), Crimson (too pinkish), and Scarlet (also too pinkish). Thanx in advance.


Have you tried Firefighter? I'm using it for a "demon hunter" Themed bracelet using a fanged skull bead.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Try hobby lobby their red is bold and really cool looking too


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

It looks like orange in the picture but it's not in person trust me


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it's called neon red


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Hydrashoks said:


> Reflective OD, black, orange.
> 
> King cobra knot.


Where did you get the Velcro at


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

Baddestracer said:


> Where did you get the Velcro at



Not sure where he got it, but Bored Paracord has them. I just ordered some to try.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Baddestracer said:


> Where did you get the Velcro at


I've seen then on eBay and Amazon before.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

K Thanks


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

Vin said:


> Snake Knot - Black and Cayote Tan


Do you mean blue and coyote tan cut that's not black


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Knotty Stuff 4 U was the original inventor of those velco straps. He sells them on Etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/181003..._query=velcro bracelet strap&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

???????????????????


----------



## ozrick (Aug 25, 2015)

5th from the left is bright red , found chord on eBay


----------



## aveanders01 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

walmart has velcro in the art projects department,


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

6 strand rifle sling, using 4 colors

od green,black, green forest camo and 1/4'' white/red specs


----------



## sharky (Feb 25, 2017)

this was my 1st attempt


----------



## Aiden325 (Mar 31, 2018)

For this one I used a "Glow in the Dark" Black and Timber Rattlesnake Camo. P.S. sorry if the picture qualitya isnt the greatest.


----------



## lukeq (Apr 20, 2018)

DrMarneaus said:


> Solomon Bar, but I pulled one side tighter to bring the "bumps" to the front. - "Desert Tan" and "Coyote Brown" (Not to be confused with coyote tan).


I love the look of that. I bet it will look sweet in the car. Looks like you tried to match the original color of the wheel/interior?
EDIT: Oops! Leave it to me to dredge up a post on the first page and quote it on page 5... Anyway, still cool.


----------

